
Jason Evangelho First 24 Hours with Fedora Workstation - mistermatt
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/03/07/my-first-24-hours-with-fedora-workstation/#35d1d3c65e69
======
gcbw2
"Fedora is primarily designed as a distro for developers and power users, and
while I don't consider myself belonging to either category"

This gate-keeping by linux UX people is so silly. "for power users" usually
mean "we will ignore documentation". While the opposite means "we will dumb
everything down and remove features, but we will add a welcome message".

